# Tube Frame Front Mounted PTO Driven Reel Mower Manual



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This reel mower was available on tube frames from the early '60's to '67. But it will fit all tube frames up to the last in '78.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

exploded view


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

parts list


----------

